# Fische fangen und essen



## degl (22. Juni 2021)

Eindeutig der Zander..........

gruß degl


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. Juni 2021)

Für mich haben Meeresfische ganz klar die Nase vorne. Mein Lieblingsfisch auf dem Teller ist ganz klar Kabeljau! Aber auch die Verwandten des Fisches machen in der Küche allesamt eine gute Figur. Außerdem gibt es noch viele weitere Meeresfische - alle aufzuzählen, würde jedoch den Rahmen sprengen. Außerdem bin ich ein richtiger Fan von Garnelen.

Meine Top 3:
1. Kabeljau/Dorsch
2. Rotbarsch
3. Wolfsbarsch und/oder Dorade


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Juni 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Eindeutig der Zander..........
> 
> gruß degl


Du hast meine Zustimmung! Wobei ich auch gerne, wie Timo, bei den Meeresfischen Huger bekomme


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2021)

Fischstäbchen......
Da sind nicht soveil Gräten drin


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2021)

Meeresfische wie Makrele und besonders auch Flunder.
Bei den Süßwasserfischen bevorzuge ich Barsch.


----------



## Nuesse (22. Juni 2021)

Matjes


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. Juni 2021)

Bei mir sind es auch die Meeresfische. Sehr lecker finde ich Steinbeißer, Seehecht, Köhler, Steinbutt und Leng.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Juni 2021)

Mein Lieblings-Teller-Fisch in D ist der Zander.
In NOR schwanke ich zwischen Heilbutt und Seehecht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es auch die Meeresfische. Sehr lecker finde ich Steinbeißer, Seehecht, Köhler, Steinbutt und Leng.



Hallo Jesco,

wenn du wieder Steinbutt in der Salzkruste machst (R&R 6/21) dann bitte ohne Backpapier und wenn doch dann nicht heißer als 220°!
Backpapier ist nur bis 220° zugelassen (steht auf der Verpackung) da mit Silikon beschichtet!

Grussen Michael

Achso: Wels ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juni 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen......
> Da sind nicht soveil Gräten drin



"Forelle Vierkant" - eine gute Wahl! 

Was Süßwasserfische anbelangt, da bevorzuge ich ganz klar Raubfische. Geschmacklich aber vor allem auch wegen der eher festen Konsistenz ihres Fleisches wegen.
Schleie ist lecker aber z.B. Karpfen schon nicht mehr so mein Ding. Wohlgemerkt rede ich hier nicht von Zubereitungsarten wie Fischfrikadellen, da kann man im Prinzip ja alles verwolfen / verwerten. An Raubfisch mag ich alles, von Aal bis Zander. Auch der Hecht mundet mir vorzüglich, wobei ihn einige Leute wegen seines typischen Geschmackes nicht so gerne essen. Aber dann könnte ich auch absolut geschmacksneutralen Pangasius kaufen und mir Ketchup drauf tun, jeder Fisch hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.

Generell mag ich am liebsten aber Seefisch essen. Ein schönes großes Schwanzstück von einem Seelachs _- wenig bis gar keine Gräten -_ einfach in Mehl + etwas Butter braten und fertig. Keine Panade, kein Gedöns. Dazu neue Kartoffeln mit reichlich brauner Butter. Die dänische Remoulade von P&W passt hervorragend dazu. Nebenher noch eine Schale mit grünem Salat und einem Essig-Öl-Dressing. Simpel aber gut. Ach ja und das kühle Glas Bier dazu nicht vergessen.


----------



## jobo61 (22. Juni 2021)

Hi , mit den Fischen ist es leider wie beim Fleisch, alle möchten nur die Edelsten Stücke. Aber oft sind es die vermeintlichen nicht so besonderen Teile, die auch sehr lecker sind. 
Z.B ein paar schöne Winterrotaugen mit Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juni 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi , mit den Fischen ist es leider wie beim Fleisch, alle möchten nur die Edelsten Stücke. Aber oft sind es die vermeintlichen nicht so besonderen Teile, die auch sehr lecker sind.
> Z.B ein paar schöne Winterrotaugen mit Kartoffelsalat



Das müsste man in der Tat einmal ausprobieren.   
Mir gefällt, dass Du die Rotaugen nach dem Braten offenbar nicht noch zusätzlich in Sauer eingelegt hast, wie es häufig zu lesen ist und ja auch beim typischen Brathering gemacht wird. Wie verhält es sich mit den Gräten? Ohne Säure weichen die ja nicht weiter auf und sind eventuell störend beim Essen. Beim Stint sorgt glaube ich die krosse Außenhaut dafür, dass man die Gräten beim Kauen nicht so wahrnimmt aber wie läuft das bei den Plötzen ab?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. Juni 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo Jesco,
> 
> wenn du wieder Steinbutt in der Salzkruste machst (R&R 6/21) dann bitte ohne Backpapier und wenn doch dann nicht heißer als 220°!
> Backpapier ist nur bis 220° zugelassen (steht auf der Verpackung) da mit Silikon beschichtet!
> ...



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Juni 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi , mit den Fischen ist es leider wie beim Fleisch, alle möchten nur die Edelsten Stücke. Aber oft sind es die vermeintlichen nicht so besonderen Teile, die auch sehr lecker sind.
> Z.B ein paar schöne Winterrotaugen mit Kartoffelsalat


Das gleiche Geschirr hab ich auch.  
Hast du die fritiert? Haben die nicht fürchterlich viel Gräten?


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Juni 2021)

Meine Top 3:
1. Seelachs/Köhler
2. Kabeljau
3. Scholle, Forelle blau/grün und geräuchert. 
Bei den anderen Fischen "Stör" ich mich auch nicht an der Reihenfolge


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

Süßwasserfische
1- Flussbarsch
2- Zander
3- Gebratenen Aal

Meeresfische
1- Rotbarsch
2- Scholle gebraten
3- Gebratenen Hering,gleich heiß aus der Pfanne raus.

Mir fällt gerade auf,ich mag Fisch wohl am liebsten gebraten.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2021)

1. Tomatenfisch für 1fufzig 
2. Krydersild  Fachhandel in  Ribe am Hafen
3. Dorsch
4. Salmoniden aller Art
5. Hecht als Bulette gemacht


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi , mit den Fischen ist es leider wie beim Fleisch, alle möchten nur die Edelsten Stücke. Aber oft sind es die vermeintlichen nicht so besonderen Teile, die auch sehr lecker sind.
> Z.B ein paar schöne Winterrotaugen mit Kartoffelsalat


In meiner Lehrzeit,hat mein Seniorchef sich oft die Mühe gemacht , größere Brassen abzukochen
und dann das Fleisch von den Gräten ab zu puhlen. Aus dem Fleisch hat er dann Fisch-Frikandellen gemacht.
Die waren so was von lecker,das man sich 45 Jahre später,..... sogar noch daran erinnert.


----------



## jobo61 (22. Juni 2021)

Hi, das mit den Gräten hält sich in Grenzen, zum Essen so wie auf dem Bild nehme ich max. Handlange Fische. Die Großen lege ich auch sauer ein in Gläser. Die werden auch etwas anders gebacken.
Ich habe lange in meinem Verein in der Fischküche gearbeitet. Die auf dem Teller haben eine zweischichtige Panade, und anschließend Cross ausfritiert. Bis auf die Mittel und Bauchgräten merkt man nix von den Gräten. Meine Frau Schreddert sogar die Flossen weg. Kommt halt aus Franken mein Schatzi.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2021)

So viele Gräten haben Rotaugen auch nicht. Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht, sind die geschmacklich wirklich on top. Ne gewisse Größe sollten die aber schon haben. Ausnehmen, schuppen, schröpfen. Zitrone drauf und bißl einwirken lassen. Würzen, mehlieren und ab ins Butterschmalz. Bier, Kartoffeln und gut ist.


----------



## rippi (22. Juni 2021)

Catch & Cook ist ja schön und gut, aber das ist doch schon legal.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juni 2021)

Ganz klare Reihenfolge:
Brathering aus der Pfanne
Aal geräuchert
Dorsch / Seelachs / Scholle


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Juni 2021)

So eine große Paella-Pfanne oder Ikea-Wok, draußen in Norge vor der Hütte, mit Curry-Tomatenreis und darin dann Stücke von allen Flossenträgern, die man habhaft werden konnte, Schellfisch, Köhler, Dorsch, Butt, Leng, Pollack, verfeinert mit gekochten Miesmuscheln und den roten Garnelen,  und dazu dann ein kühles Hefeweizen. Aber zum Mittag servieren, Abends ist das zu mächtig.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Catch & Cook ist ja schön und gut, aber das ist doch schon legal.


Entnahmefenster ist das Zauberwort! Manche Vereine oder Gewässer haben das schon soweit mir bekannt. Persönlich kenne ich sogar einen Verein, welcher schöne Strecken zum Fliegenfischen hat. Forellen, Hechte, Barsche, Weissfische...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2021)

Der DAFV ruft dazu auf, gefangenen Fisch zu Verwerten. 

Ich dachte immer, dass wäre eh Gesetz! 

Top 3 
Zander 
Barsch
Aal


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> In meiner Lehrzeit,hat mein Seniorchef sich oft die Mühe gemacht , größere Brassen abzukochen
> und dann das Fleisch von den Gräten ab zu puhlen. Aus dem Fleisch hat er dann Fisch-Frikandellen gemacht.
> Die waren so was von lecker,das man sich 45 Jahre später,..... sogar noch daran erinnert.


Hätte bis zum ersten Versuch auch nicht gedacht welch tollen Geschmack Brassen haben können. Geräuchert ja eh. Aber richtig gewußt, kann man sie wunderbar grätenfrei filetieren. Zwei kleine Stücke bleiben eben mit Gräten. Die kann man einfrieren und bei der Menge irgendwann zu Fischburger verarbeiten. Aber gebratene Brassenfilets schmecken wirklich gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht, sind die geschmacklich wirklich on top. Ne gewisse Größe sollten die aber schon haben. Ausnehmen, schuppen, schröpfen


und dann durch die Fritteuse, so wollen die Alten am Oberrhein diese essen, natürlich nur Winterfische!
Der Vater meines Freundes hat diese allen anderen Fischen vorgezogen, so auch etliche andere "Spezialisten" aus den ehemaligen Fischerdörfern hier.

Ich meine das Süßwasserfische allgemein geschmacklich nicht an die ozeanische Verwandtschaft heran reicht.

Meine Leckerfische im Süßwasser:
Aal
Waller
Barsch

Salzwasser:
Schwertfisch Steak, Thun Steak
Red Snapper
Kabeljau

Jürgen


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. Juni 2021)

Alle werden gern gegessen. 
Immer öfter Schw..m..grundeln, da ich mir große Teller als Rentner nicht mehr leisten kann......... und dann erst die Bäckchen!


----------



## jobo61 (22. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So viele Gräten haben Rotaugen auch nicht. Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht, sind die geschmacklich wirklich on top. Ne gewisse Größe sollten die aber schon haben. Ausnehmen, schuppen, schröpfen. Zitrone drauf und bißl einwirken lassen. Würzen, mehlieren und ab ins Butterschmalz. Bier, Kartoffeln und gut ist.


Hi ich hab keine Kinderhände  das sind bei mir so 18 - 20 cm von der Handwurzel bis Ende. 
Das schröpfen kann man sich in der Altersklasse dafür sparen.


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2021)

Grundeln sind in der Tat mega lecker, wir hatten erst letzte Woche ein Catch and Cook am Wasser bei dem wir zu zweit ca. 50 Stk. vor Ort paniert und cross frittiert haben.
Irgendwie kann man aus fast jedem Fisch was brauchbares machen, es kommt da m.M. sehr auf die Art der Zubereitung an.
Am besten schmeckten mir bisher Zander, Barsch, Forelle und vor allem Makrele und Scholle. Aber auch alles andere was ich bisher so an Fisch hatte war irgendwie gut, Hecht, Wels, Aal, Schlei z.B. und unsere (zugewanderten) Krebse nicht zu vergessen.
Das einzige was gar nicht ging waren geräucherte Rotaugen, aber ich denke da war es eher gewässerspezifisch, da die Dinger wie Kloschüssel ganz unten geschmeckt haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2021)

Ich mag gern Forelle, Zander, Barsch, Waller, Hecht, Räucheraal und Signalkrebs. Winterrotaugen sind auch sehr lecker. Gegen Karpfen und Brassen aus sauberem Wasser hab ich auch nichts.

Meeresfisch so ziemlich alles - Seeteufel ist da einer meiner besonderen Favoriten.


----------



## Mikesch (22. Juni 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... aus sauberem Wasser ...


Das ist das A u. O bei Süßwasserfischen, egal ob Fried- od. Raubfisch.

Habe mal einen Vergleich gemacht Barsch- u. Rotaugefilet in gleicher Größe, mehliert mit Salz u. Pfeffer im Butterschmalz gebraten.
Testesser meinte: Die Rotaugen sind geschmacklich besser als die Barsche. Wobei er nicht wusste welche Fische er gegessen hatte, lagen nur auf unterschiedlichen Tellern.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das ist das A u. O bei Süßwasserfischen, egal ob Fried- od. Raubfisch.
> 
> Habe mal einen Vergleich gemacht Barsch- u. Rotaugefilet in gleicher Größe, mehliert mit Salz u. Pfeffer im Butterschmalz gebraten.
> Testesser meinte: Die Rotaugen sind geschmacklich besser als die Barsche. Wobei er nicht wusste welche Fische er gegessen hatte, lagen nur auf unterschiedlichen Tellern.


Das kommt davon,das Barsche nicht aus jedem Gewässer gleich schmecken.
Die Barsche im Plöner-See z.B., ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Binnenstinten,
einem kleinem Fisch ,der total nach frischer Gurke riecht.Ein älterer Angelfreund,
konnte mir nach dem braten sogar sagen,was ein Plöner und ein Barsch,aus einem
anderen Gewässer waren.Leider fanden die  Kormorane am Plöner See ,den Barsch
auch besonders lecker und der Bestand ist dort quasi, komplett zusammen gebrochen.
Jammer schade !!!









						Fischerei & Räucherei - Der Kormoran
					

Fischerei & Räucherei, Ascheberg (Holstein)




					www.fischereilasner.de


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juni 2021)

Moin,

Zander hat zwar schönes ,grätenarmes, ästhetisches Filet und ist auch saftig, schmeckt aber praktisch nach Nix.

Barsch ist mir da lieber - Hecht finde ich grenzwertig, komme mit dem Aroma nicht so zurecht , mir zu "streng".

Rotaugen haben für mich das mit delikateste Fleisch der "Nichtedelfische".

Frische Flunder und ( Brat ) Aal ist super.

Frischer Babysteinbutt aus der Zucht und im Ganzen gegrillt beim Italiener - das war einfach nur ge.l .

Damals liessen wir es uns nicht nehmen, ganze Seezunge , frisch gegrillt in Holland an der Promenade zu essen - für mich waren die umgerechnet 60DM. extrem teuer.

Die ordentliche Seezunge wurde mit Pommes und Salat und frischer Zitrone serviert - nach der ersten Gabel waren die Kosten vergessen 

Oha- es zieht mich zu den Plattfischen...gegrillter/geräucherter Heilbutt ... 

R.S.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Juni 2021)

So, Ihr habt es wieder geschafft, der Elfers sabbert und muss jetzt in die Küche!


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. Juni 2021)

Ich ess am liebsten Forelle, Aal ausm Rauch und Sumpfkrebse... Aus allem anderen mach ich Frikadellen


----------



## rippi (22. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Entnahmefenster ist das Zauberwort! Manche Vereine oder Gewässer haben das schon soweit mir bekannt. Persönlich kenne ich sogar einen Verein, welcher schöne Strecken zum Fliegenfischen hat. Forellen, Hechte, Barsche, Weissfische...


Ist leider nicht annähernd dasselbe.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2021)

Mir fällt auf daß unter den Süsswasserfischen häufig der Wels genannt wird. Habt Ihr da ne Max Größe zwecks Belastung? Manche sagen so, manche so. Die Stoffe seien laut einigen Aussagen nur in Leber und Fett. Wie haltet Ihr es da? Lecker und facettenreich in der Zubereitung ist er ja.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Juni 2021)

Wie isses denn mit "Fische Fangen - und Freunde bekommen" ? Seit ich meinen ehemals grummeligen Nachbarn mal ne geräucherte Forellen vorbeigebracht habe (nein ich wollte sie ihm nicht Heiß um die Ohren klatschen ), grüßt er jeden Morgen Freundlich und nimmt sogar mal Pakete an


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2021)

Achja, der Wels schmeckt natürlich auch sehr gut !

Zart , grätenfrei und leicht nussiges/erdiges Aroma - verträgt auch gut Gewürze , Kräuter und Soßen.

rustaweli  - einen Wels über 50cm. würde ich aus dem Rhein bspw. nicht essen - gab da mal Untersuchungen drüber , finde sie aber nicht (mehr).

In den klaren Baggerseen sollte das keine Rolle spielen , meiner Meinung nach.

Da spielt es eher eine Rolle, ob man die Masse an Fleisch überhaupt sinnvoll verwerten kann...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> würde ich aus dem Rhein bspw. nicht essen


klar gibt es Verzehrempfehlungen, aber vermutlich ist jeder Spaziergang durch Köln gesundheitsschädlicher.
Und das regelmäßige Frühstücksei am Sonntag sowieso.
Mal ab und zu nen Aal, Wels oder Zander aus dem Rhein wird das Leben nicht erheblich verkürzen.

Ich ess gerne Zander und den auch aus dem Rhein.
Ansonsten sind die Meeresfische auch bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste.
Gerne Dorade oder Schwertfisch.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Juni 2021)

Salzwasser:
1. Dorschfilet auf der Haut gebraten
2. Meerforelle aus dem Räucherofen
3. Horniefischstäbchen oder Horniefrikadelle

Süßwasser:
1. Barsch gebraten
2. Aal gebraten oder geräuchert
3. Zanderfilet gebraten

Norge:
1. Lengfilet 
2. Seehecht
3. Schellfisch


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> klar gibt es Verzehrempfehlungen, aber vermutlich ist jeder Spaziergang durch Köln gesundheitsschädlicher.
> Und das regelmäßige Frühstücksei am Sonntag sowieso.
> Mal ab und zu nen Aal, Wels oder Zander aus dem Rhein wird das Leben nicht erheblich verkürzen.
> 
> ...



Zander und Barsche bspw. aus dem Rhein sind völlig ok.

Belastet sind wohl ganz besonders Aal und auch Wels , sowie Brassen.

Bei Aal und Wels kommt dazu, dass sie fettreich sind - und die Schadstoffe reichern sich verstärkt im Fettgewebe ein.

Zanderfilet ist mager und kein Problem.

So, wie ich es gehört und gelesen habe.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juni 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> und dann erst die Bäckchen!



Grundelbäckchen?
Wenn Schmalhans Küchenmeister ist............................


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2021)

Oh, Mann, son Tellerchen Krosse Leckergrundeln das wär jetzt was feines, schön mit Joghurtdip oder Aioli, und dazu ein Kühles Blondes...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juni 2021)

die meißten Leute bevorzugen Fische, die einfach zuzubereiten sind.
Ich mag fast  alle Fischarten.
Ein fritto Misto aus Lauben ist eine Delikatesse, Chips vom Döbel ein kulinarisches Erlebnis.
Ausgebackene Rotaugen sind einfach nur lecker.

Ach ja, die klassischen Hechtklöschen. usw usw.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Chips vom Döbel


Wie machst du die?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie machst du die?


ganz einfach:  das Rückenfilet in 3-5mm Scheiben schneiden, leicht salzen, mehlieren und anschließend frittieren.
Dazu eine selbst gemachte Remoulade und Blattsalat, ein sehr leckeres Sommeressen.
noch ne Weinschorle dazu und der Tag ist perfekt


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die meißten Leute bevorzugen Fische, die einfach zuzubereiten sind.
> Ich mag fast  alle Fischarten.
> Ein fritto Misto aus Lauben ist eine Delikatesse, Chips vom Döbel ein kulinarisches Erlebnis.
> Ausgebackene Rotaugen sind einfach nur lecker.
> ...


An Döbel komme ich geschmacklich nicht ran. Lauben sollen tatsächlich delikat sein, aber noch nie probiert. Viele Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung kennen wir garnicht. Ist wie beim Fleisch. Rindersteak geht anders wie Schweinenacken, Filet anders als Haxen usw. Aber bei der Bevorzugung bin ich absolut bei Dir! Nicht selten sind es die Gräten oder der Aufwand, welche unsere Süsswasserfische schlechtreden lässt. 
Dann noch "vom Hörensagen" weitergeben. Wie bei Rutenmarken und/oder Modellen.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, Mann, son Tellerchen Krosse Leckergrundeln das wär jetzt was feines, schön mit Joghurtdip oder Aioli, und dazu ein Kühles Blondes...


Sozusagen die Stadiongrundel. Extrem lecker!
Aber mit Grundel geht noch mehr.



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://mueef.rlp.de/fileadmin/mulewf/Themen/Ernaehrung/Kochbus/Rezepte/DAS_GRUNDELKOCHBUCH.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjjsq_bkK7xAhX1gP0HHYg7DIUQFnoECAwQAg&usg=AOvVaw0L16jn7dSaHFC8VlOfiG8u
		


Vorsicht, PDF!


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sozusagen die Stadiongrundel. Extrem lecker!
> Aber mit Grundel geht noch mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah das hab ich aufm Rechner, eine schöne Rezeptsammlung.
Es ist zu beachten das bei "Grundeln historisch" aus löfflers Kochbuch vermutlich Gründlinge gemeint waren, da es die Grundeln damals noch nicht im süddt. Raum gab


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> "Grundeln historisch" aus löfflers Kochbuch vermutlich Gründlinge gemeint waren,




Oder Groppen vielleicht?


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2021)

Könnt auch gut sein. Groppen Koppen Pfrillen man müsste gucken wie die mundartlich in dem Raum des Kochbuches damals genannt wurden


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Pfrillen ...


sind Elritzen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah das hab ich aufm Rechner, eine schöne Rezeptsammlung.
> Es ist zu beachten das bei "Grundeln historisch" aus löfflers Kochbuch vermutlich Gründlinge gemeint waren, da es die Grundeln damals noch nicht im süddt. Raum gab



Ich hatte einmal ein Kochbuch mit mittelalterlichen Rezepten, geschmückt mit allerlei Stories, rund um herrschaftliche Feten und Völlereien. Was bei einer solchen Festivität mengenmäßig damals so verputzt wurde, die Dinos wären spätestens im Mittelalter ausgestorben.

Eine Hand voll fettbäuchiger Rittersleut' könnte wohl auch der heutigen Grundelplage Herr werden. Zum Nachtisch dann noch ein paar Otternasen und ein kräftiger Schluck Ozelotmilch.


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich hatte einmal ein Kochbuch mit mittelalterlichen Rezepten, geschmückt mit allerlei Stories, rund um herrschaftliche Feten und Völlereien. Was bei einer solchen Festivität mengenmäßig damals so verputzt wurde, die Dinos wären spätestens im Mittelalter ausgestorben.
> 
> Eine Hand voll fettbäuchiger Rittersleut' könnte wohl auch der heutigen Grundelplage Herr werden. Zum Nachtisch dann noch ein paar Otternasen und ein kräftiger Schluck Ozelotmilch.


Die oftmals verrückten Gewürzmengen in MA/ FNZ Rezepten dienten übrigens nicht dem Übertünchen verfaulter Lebensmittel, sondern es ging darum möglichst viel kostbares Gewürz aus Fernen Ländern im Sinne agonistischer Reichtumsvernichtung zu verbrauchen: Wer auf ne Forelle 2 Sack Pfeffer (=Gold!) wirft, der kann sich das auch leisten, ist ergo erfolgreich und damit ein wertvoller Verbündeter/Lehnsherr. Vgl. dazu die in Essig gelösten Perlen der Antike.

Geschmack/Verdaulichkeit/Bekömmlichkeit waren keine Faktoren in dem Spiel, es war noch nichtmal nötig die Kostbaren Speisen zu Essen oder in sich zu behalten.

DIese seltsamen Rezepte muss man also heute wie das Blattgold-Kobe-Steak heutiger FInanzeliten Sehen, es ging nicht um die Verfeinerung der Speisen, sondern um soziale Reproduktion bzw. Zurschaustellung ökonomischer Potenz.


----------



## TobBok (30. Juni 2021)

Der DAFV macht Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Catch & Cook.
Das ist ungefähr genauso, als wenn VW Werbung dafür machen würde, dass die Bremsen ihrer Autos funktionieren.
Alle wissen, dass es passiert, aber nur der Uninspirierte macht mit so etwas Werbung....

Wäre vllt mal Zeit vorwärtsgerichtete Initiativen für Angler zu starten, anstatt sich im Hier und Jetzt abzuarbeiten.
Man könnte ja sonst noch auf die Idee kommen, der DAFV sollte eigtl eine ernstzunehmende Interessenvertretung für Angler sein. 


Und zum Thema:
In den letzten Wochen gezielt immer wieder Bachforellen und Flussbarsche für den Grill entnommen. Geht alles super zur warmen Jahreszeit.
Hätte ich noch etwas Anderes ansprechendes gehabt (dicke Weißfische etc) wären die auch mit gekommen.
So muss ich mich "nur" mit BaFo und FluBa abfinden.


----------



## Lil Torres (30. Juni 2021)

schöner thread, mir tropft der zahn... 

ich habe schon so einiges an fisch probiert, es war bisher bei verschiedenen zubereitungsmethoden noch keine wirkliche katastrophe dabei.

meine favoriten...

aus dem süßwasser:
1. zander
2. barsch
3. bachforelle

aus dem salzwassser:
1. kabeljau/dorsch
2. thunfisch
3. scholle


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2021)

Mein Lieblingsfische sind ganz klar Ostseefische
1. Meerforelle
2. geräucherte Makrele aber nur geschlossen , die offenen sind mir zu trocken
3. Hering

Süsswasserfische
1. Zander
2. Aal


----------



## Floma (30. Juni 2021)

1. Wallerfilet mehliert mit Fenchelsamen im Butterschmalz gebraten und zum Schluss einen Schuss Zitrone in die Pfanne. Geht auch mit Zander.
2. Hechtglöße, wie man sie in Frankreich kennt. Aufwendig aber ganz was feines. Ohne Schalentiere und mit Döbel, dafür in Kapernsoße geht auch.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber richtig gewußt, kann man sie wunderbar grätenfrei filetieren. Zwei kleine Stücke bleiben eben mit Gräten.


Jetzt interessiert mich brennend, wie man denn einen Brassen grätenfrei filetiert.


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2021)

Mit dem Skalpell und einer hübschen OP Schwester...


----------



## rustaweli (1. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert mich brennend, wie man denn einen Brassen grätenfrei filetiert.


Bitte sehr!






Ich garantiere Dir aus Erfahrung das es geht ohne ständiges fummeln beim Essen. Die Rippenstücke lassen sich fast wie Rippchen essen. Nur die kleinen Schwanzenden würde ich wegmachen, einfrieren und irgendwann bei genügend Menge zu Burgern verarbeiten. Probiere es. Laße selbst meine Kinder mitessen ohne Probleme.
Für Hecht gibt es auch Methoden.


----------



## Mikesch (1. Juli 2021)

Die Gräten im Filet klein schneiden ist aber nicht grätenfrei filetieren. 
Diese Technik nennt man schröpfen, gibt sogar Maschinen dafür.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit dem Skalpell und einer hübschen OP Schwester...


Wird nix, zittert mindestens die Hand


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die Gräten im Filet klein schneiden ist aber nicht grätenfrei filetieren.
> Diese Technik nennt man schröpfen, gibt sogar Maschinen dafür.











						Schröpfen • Anleitung, Formen & Nebenwirkungen
					

Beim Schröpfen werden spezielle Gefäße mittels Unterdruck auf der Haut festgesaugt. Wann hilft die Methode, was muss ich als Patient wissen? Alle Infos!




					www.lifeline.de


----------



## TobBok (2. Juli 2021)

Schröpfen ist geil.
Ich hau zuhause zwei Brassen auf den Tisch, meine Eltern gucken mich an, als hätte ich grade ein Verbrechen begangen. 
Hautflanke aufgeschnitten, Fisch im Ganzen (allerdings geköpft....) in die Bratpfanne. 
Gräten waren zwar drin, aber das macht gar nichts aus. Die sind fast so weich wie das Fleisch außenherum.
Und Brassen schmeckt so mega, wenn das Gewässer sauber ist.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!


Merci!  Das Video kannte ich bereits, ich dachte tatsächlich du meinst es wie bei Hecht, wo man gekonnt die Gräten einfach heraus- bzw. umschneidet.

Wie sieht das denn beim Braten aus nach dem einschneiden der Filets...verbacken/verkleben die Schnitte beim erhitzen wieder zu einem Stück?


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Merci!  Das Video kannte ich bereits, ich dachte tatsächlich du meinst es wie bei Hecht, wo man gekonnt die Gräten einfach heraus- bzw. umschneidet.
> 
> Wie sieht das denn beim Braten aus nach dem einschneiden der Filets...verbacken/verkleben die Schnitte beim erhitzen wieder zu einem Stück?


Nee, ganz so wie beim Hecht leider nicht, da geht es ja wirklich gut. 
Ja, das Eiweiß zieht sich weitestgehend wieder zusammen beim Braten.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Juli 2021)

Danke, dann wird das bei Gelegenheit wohl mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2021)

Also ich mag am liebsten Schnitzelfisch, oder auch seine Artverwandten Steak und Co.
Wenn es denn Flossen hat finde ich die Meeresfische schon recht geil. Platte, Dorsch, Seehecht, Köhler

Aus heimischen Gefilden natürlich Aale und auch mal ein schönes Barsch- oder Zanderfilet.
Aus dem Rauch stehen für mich Aal und Makrele fast auf einer Stufe ganz oben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also ich mag am liebsten Schnitzelfisch, oder auch seine Artverwandten Steak und Co.
> Wenn es denn Flossen hat finde ich die Meeresfische schon recht geil. Platte, Dorsch, Seehecht, Köhler
> 
> Aus heimischen Gefilden natürlich Aale und auch mal ein schönes Barsch- oder Zanderfilet.
> Aus dem Rauch stehen für mich Aal und Makrele fast auf einer Stufe ganz oben.


Der leckerste Fisch,ist immer noch,...der" Schnitzel".


----------

